# New Whiskey



## owls84 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok so I am at the store looking for a new whiskey. I am normally a Jack and Coke guy but I was looking for something new. I normally shade away from a Canadian Whiskey because they are too sweet and from a Kentucky because they are to harsh. So I discovered the world of BLENDED. I found one called Phillips Union. I must say with Coke it could possibly be a little peice of heaven. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 17, 2009)

I am the wrong to give advice on whiskey, I could do my shopping on a creeper in the liquor store as all my stuff comes off the bottom shelf.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 17, 2009)

rhitland said:


> could do my shopping on a creeper in the liquor store as all my stuff comes off the bottom shelf.



Now that's funny rat thar!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 18, 2009)

If you are going to pour coke in it why worry

I know you said you don't like Kentucky, but you might give Sam Houston bourbon a try.  I bought it one time just to be historical, but it really is a great whiskey.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 18, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I am the wrong to give advice on whiskey, I could do my shopping on a creeper in the liquor store as all my stuff comes off the bottom shelf.



Brother that too is why I was shocked about this one, it came from the bottom shelf.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 18, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> If you are going to pour coke in it why worry



+1.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 18, 2009)

Single Malt


----------



## rhitland (Jul 18, 2009)

All I have to say is "Rich and Rare"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 18, 2009)

me and tom told you rhit..you need to be making your own out on the compound.......Rich & Rhit.......Rhit & Rare.......your choice


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 19, 2009)

Coke in Whiskey??? Thats absurd!


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 4, 2009)

Uncle Pole's chartered moonshine. No mixing. No sipping.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

Forty Creek isn't bad and neither is Knob Creek.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

One word, Glenmorangie. 

If you've never heard of it, don't worry. When you're a all grown up you'll learn all about it.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

A good Scotch, if you like Scotch have you tried Dalwhinnie?


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

mmmmm Dalwhinnie. you sir know your Scotch.


----------



## JBD (Aug 14, 2009)

Blanton's Bourbon


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 14, 2009)

Highland Park.


----------



## KD5NM (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm also a J&C lover- once you've become a Jack guy nothing else is going to measure up!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, I know I'm a little late on this post but i think that Wild Turkey rare Breed is the only way to go.  Very smooth.  For sipping, not mixing.  If your going to mix old crow or any o the other bottom shelf brands will work just fine.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 9, 2009)

In my days as a young naive Baylor Bear, one of my first visits to the liquor store the old man store clerk suggested WL Wellers. Been hooked ever since (not in an addictive way, of course). I do love me some Jack and crown on other occasions.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 15, 2009)

As far as bourbons go:

1. Bulliet Bourbon.  First tried it when I was Handicrafts Director at Scout Camp two summers ago and always kept a bottle of it in my footlocker.  What sold me was the label where it said "Frontier Whiskey."
2.  Wellers.  Nuff's said.
3.  Geo. Dickel Antique label.
4.  Private Cellar.  Bottom shelf whiskey you get on the creeper.  Pretty much all the bars in Huntsville use it for their well whiskey and when you cut it with something it isn't half bad (but it's the other half that gets you in trouble!)

Scotch and "Scotch" Derivatives: 
1.  Cutty Sark.  Pretty decent when compared price/taste.  Usually on some type of sale here in Huntsville.
2.  Johnny Walker.  Keep on walkin'!
3.  Clan MacGreggor.  Yeah, I said it.  Always keep some Clan in front of your good stuff when your notoriously heavy drinking ex-college roomie comes to town.  And, since my liver doesn't know any better, I've been known to knock some back.
4.  Paint thinner.  Who's with me?  :wink:

Anyway, those are my picks from a youngern in the South.


----------

